# How to Use Tilt Stand on BOSS Katana 100?



## nwoof2012 (Jun 28, 2019)

I got the BOSS Katana 100 1x12 today, and I really enjoy the sound of it. I'm trying to open the tilt stand, but I cannot do it, no matter what I try. I read a forum on Reddit, which says to "pull towards the speaker instead of away", but I have no idea how I'd do that.
How would I open the tilt stand?

Edit: I've figured it out, it was just stuck. I had to shove it with a screwdriver to get it unstuck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, the manual is not much help. Apologies if you know this.

My good friend, @laristotle, a fine gentleman and a exceptional scholar might be able to help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

nwoof2012 said:


> "pull towards the speaker instead of away"


or front of the amp.

It's tight. I found that the thumb screw's useless.

Grab the rubber tip that's facing towards the back of the amp.
Swing it up/out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@laristotle and I were typing at the same time.

What did I tell you...gentleman and a scholar extraordinaire.


----------

